
Run Deep Learning with PaddlePaddle on Kubernetes - leozou
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2017/02/run-deep-learning-with-paddlepaddle-on-kubernetes.html
======
leozou
PaddlePaddle, the open source deep learning framework originally developed by
Baidu, is now compatible with Kubernetes, the cluster management system,
making PaddlePaddle the only deep learning framework that officially supports
Kubernetes to date.The compatibility will allow developers to conveniently
train large models on all major global cloud service providers, including
Baidu Cloud and on-premise clusters.

